# Gloomy green water?



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

The tank has been cycled for about a week and I just put in java moss. For some reason the water turned gloomy and green, anyone know why?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Fully cycled as in the nitrogen cycle? How much natural light does it get? What is your lighting period?

The best cure is to cover the tank completely with a blanket/towel to make sure no light gets in for 4-5 days. No feeding if you have fish and no peeking. Has to be a total blackout to be effective.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

That is an excellent title for a thread. 
Is there a source of natural light, from a window? It isn't common to have a tank go that green that fast, but if the cycle's through and the water's clean, I'd go with jrman's advice, or with water changes of 25% daily til it's gone.


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

There is no source of natural light whatsoever. The window blinds are always closed usually. The tank has been cycled for about a bit more than a week and the water is clean. Right now I have about 5 H. Formosas in the tank. Did a 25% water change and it seems like its still a bit gloomy.


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

Here's how the tank looks from a side view after 25% water change.










Here's how the front looks. There's kind of a difference in cloudiness to me but I'm not sure why.


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

That's not green water; it's just cloudy, probably from the substrate or recent tank additions. Change some water; add more filtration.... you have lots of options here and the water looks decent to me especially since you just started the tank. Definitely not dangerous to fish


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

So I should have two filters instead of one? I think it's the plants that I added. I'll do a water change tonight also. Really appreciate it. Maybe it's cause I didn't wash the plants before? All I know is that it was in a tank before I put it into my tank


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Time is what you need. The gravel went in dusty, and will take some time to settle. You don't need to spend more on filtration - just to be patient.


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks, real helpful. So I should just keep doing the water changes daily or should I just do it weekly?


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

A thin poly pad in the filter might speed up the removal of the dust if you find it really unsightly.
Just don't deep vacuum the gravel too much - it will go over time.
cb


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The dust will be in there, and it will take a huge amount of water changes to get rid of it completely. I'd be inclined to let it settle, and gradually remove it over the next year or so. It may stir up with every water change at first - not heavily rinsing the gravel is a common set-up mistake, and is one I've made more than once (I should have learned after the first time). 
Either you empty the tank, remove the gravel and rinse it, then start again, or you give it time and live with the occasional sandstorm for awhile.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

The more water you change, the more you'll get rid of the dust - but that's for your pleasure not really for the fish.
That looks like a Juwel 15g tank - very similar to mine. If it is the same tank, you'll find the lighting inadequate even with a reflector for plants.
The java moss you have there won't show any perceptible growth.
I'm suspending a pair of TMC grobeam 500s over mine with fantabulistic results. A single grobeam will be sufficient for that tank.
cb


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks fine. Let the water settle an filter run and the water will be clear in no time.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Getting a good gravel vacuum in when you do your weekly water changes will eventually get most of the dust out that is causing your problem. Your problem, if you'd call it that, is very slight. Also when you do your water changes and adding the water back in be sure to deflect the water coming in to not stir things up so much. I use a common strainer used for pasta or other things in the kitchen.


----------



## drabro92 (Sep 28, 2012)

here is what will clear your water up in that tank in about fifteen minutes and will last a month and then u just got to buy another pack. its called purigen. it collects bad ammonia and nitrates and waste that can be rather harmful for you fish. there is no need in wasting money on a second filter or having to put a blanket on your tank for five day. trust me i use this product on my 100 gallon south american tank. (very messy fish) plus real drift wood my water actually turns green like lake water ( tannis releasing). just this bag will clear my tank up in about an hour and will last me all month.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You have a couple of misconceptions there. I haven't used purigen, and it seems a decent mechanical filtration product. But it does not 'collect bad ammonia' according to the company's website. It mechanically filters out particles that could release ammonia, but is actually a water polisher. It doesn't replace water changes, it just makes water look clearer. It seems to do it well.

If your water turns green like lake water, that's not tannins. It's algae, feeding on an overload of nutrients. Tannins are brown, and their tea-coloured tint can't be mistaken for green. Purigen may be able to trap the algae cells, but you are working with a nutrient overload in that tank, however you polish it.

Purigen claims to be rechargable, and to go for months before needing a recharge. If you are replacing it every month, there is a problem in the tank that may grow and bite you. Heads up. My South American cichlid tank has five pieces of driftwood and eartheaters, and I have no need of any product like Purigen to clarify the water. I have no suspended algae or mulm. I run two of the largest AquaClears, which do next to no mechanical filtration. They are rigged to be biofilters. It's a 120 fully stocked (almost overstocked) with five 5 inch Satanoperca, a very messy SA cichlid, and a shoal of tetras. I change 25% weekly, and can go 9 days between water changes without the fish showing distress.

What have you got set-up that would make your water need constant polishing? Do you have big common plecos in there? It sounds like you are overstocked.


----------



## drabro92 (Sep 28, 2012)

ok well when i meant green i meant tea colored to me its a green tint. i have found purigen to be the best water clearing product i have ever used. i have very large pieces of drift wood that i never had soaked or boiled before i but them in so the release tannis very quickly. i have a 100 gallon with two aqua clear 70's 2 jack dempsys 1 red devil 1 texas chiclid 3s 3 parrot 1 flowerhor 1 sevrum 1 pleco 1 cat


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You are stocking way higher than I would - just the dempsies alone would be a serious bioload, if they are adult. Texas cichlids are beasts - beautiful, huge cichlids that will a take a 75 on their own. I think your water clarity problems have more to do with heavy eating robust cichlids than tannins - you have 9 big cichlids and two catfish in a tank that should hold four maximum. The Purigen may be making it look good, and may be helping a lot, but something is going to have to give as they grow.


----------

